# Why does my dog go under the couch so much?



## Stellasmum (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi again!

I love reading everyone's questions on this forum and feel like I should have joined sooner! 

So, my dog, Stella, LOVES to go under the couch. (We have an IKEA sectional that has alot of room underneath perfect for her size). If we can't find her, she's usually under the couch or sometimes in her crate lying down. 

I guess I just assumed that she wouldnt like the crate or to be alone, but do you think this is her wanting alone time? The under the couch cracks me up because she'll often poke out just the tip of her nose or her head, and if you call her she'll come right out most of the time, but I wonder why she wants to be in there so much?

Posted some pics too, since it's really cute!


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Perhaps she prefers that as her den instead of the crate...what a cutie!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Many dogs like enclosed, protected spaces - perhaps reminiscent of their ancestral homes.

We had a runt dachshund that would sleep on a pillow, inside the pillowcase. All you'd see of her was a 12-pound lump in the middle of the pillow.

My big lab staked out a space under our basement stairs as his own den. I put in carpeting, a heated bed in the winter, his food and water dish and, though I am reluctant to admit it, some framed pictures on the wall.

Esther has a big, soft dog bed in a corner behind an open door, so it's enclosed on three sides.

It sounds like Stella has found her den.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

RonE said:


> I am reluctant to admit it, *some framed pictures on the wall.*


You should have known this was coming...


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> Perhaps she prefers that as her den instead of the crate...what a cutie!


 I agree- and less likely to be bothered..


----------



## beaglesarethebestdogs311 (Jul 5, 2007)

My dog prefers under the guest room bed, and your dog likes it under the couch because, she finds it as his/her refuge. It's like a den.


----------



## gizmobaby (Apr 30, 2007)

omg that is such an adorable picture!  my puppy likes to go under my bed, because I think it makes him feel safe and protected..he goes under there for his "alone" time. i'm not sure if it's only my bed he likes to go under, because when i go to my boyfriend's temporary place, he likes to go under the bed there too. i'm not sure if their dens can "transfer" over.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

That's too cute. 

If you have a wire crate, you might try using a blanket to cover it or one of those bamboo crate covers I've seen. Stella might like the option of using her crate or going under the couch.


----------

